# SightMark Wraith 4-32X50 Night



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SightMark Wraith 4-32X50 Night vision. Source of the purchase Camera land a sight sponsor that once again gave me the best value for what I spent. I will add if you shop price only Camera land beat anyone out there on in my hand price.

First keep in mind this is a digital Scope. Different than what many maybe use to. Research before you buy know what you are buying.
This is my second one. the first is packed away and never been out of the box. Just got sidetracked.
IMO some of Sightmarks other products are hit and miss. Not always the best but they work. When it comes to night vision they took the high road. marketing some darn good affordable scopes. offering great Value for your money
Battery life sucks on Night vision. This scope takes 4- AA and the IR takes 2 123 lith. Upside teh scope will allow use of a phone type spare battery pack. and usb cable.
Scope will take an Sd card to record video only no audio
It can also be used as a hand held
5 setting for use on different weapons you can set and save.
There is a quick release mount you can get for it about $60. With proper mount is will go on about anything.
It is heavy nothing new about that.
With include IR it is 200-225 yards use at night. You can add a more powerful IR. IR can be moveable for day use it you wish.
I got a call yesterday someone asking to use the range. So latter today I will get it out there and put some rounds down range. It will go On an AR15 or AR10 for now.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope you have as much fun with yours as I have had with mine . . . 

Being able to "see in the dark" brings a whole new perspective to having fun . . . especially hunting.

May Godl bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The SightMarK will go on this AR15 for now. picked this one mainly because it has no sight or scope on it right now and it is a light weight 6pounds 3 oz bear. Just a simple basic AR.
With Sightmark 8 pounds 6 oz . With out IR . IR weight is 8 oz with batteries. just a quick look outside 1/2 mile to grave markers even at 4X you could target them At 12X It is like your are right there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If the Sightmarks stays on this one a 50 yard zero seems best pick. 0-50 yards no more that 2 inches low. 50 to 225 no more than 2 inches high and nice flat spot 100 to 175. This is for 16 inch with M855 62 gr. With current IR source 200-225 is about the limit.
Home schooling right now maybe latter I can get it out side.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

linky?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> linky?


Camera land is a sight sponsor. They post deal often on the sight . It pays to call them some times if you see something you like if they can they will work with you.

https://cameralandny.com/shop/brand...62e4-0138-92dc-00163ecd2826?variation=2212144

Forum link

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/camera-land/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Put some round down range it works well . The digital image is great. Take a few minute to learn it. Zero to weapon went quick. When it gets dark I am going to shoot something.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shot 30 rounds in the dark. 50 and 100 yards IMO it is a keeper. It will take some getting use the the menu and function. Had no problems using it it the dark.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some states outlaw night vision IR . I did not know that. Another good thing about The SightMark it can be removed. Some on the market have it built in.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Took the scope back out last night. The more I get use to it the more I am impressed with it. I also used it in day light and find the image outstanding even at 800-900 yards. For night use I think a few Raccoons are done for. I will mount it on the .22 for that.
When I have more time I will figure out the camera and post a few pictures it takes.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Some states outlaw night vision IR .


What do you mean? Night vision and IR are not the same. Do you mean night vision and thermal? What states outlaw?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> What do you mean? Night vision and IR are not the same. Do you mean night vision and thermal? What states outlaw?


 Night vision can be used with out an IR source. But it is very limited. IR enhance it's ability many many times over. At no time in this thread am I referring to Thermals. totally different world. And Price range.
When I take a few night shots with it I will demonstrate. The IR on this one has 3 power setting . You can also install a stronger one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is Grave markers that are 800-900 yards away. 4X .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Night vision can be used with out an IR source. But it is very limited. IR enhance it's ability many many times over. At no time in this thread am I referring to Thermals. totally different world. And Price range.
> When I take a few night shots with it I will demonstrate. The IR on this one has 3 power setting . You can also install a stronger one.


I know a good amount about night vision, thermal and IR devices. Used them quite a bit during my time in the Army, National Guard and Army Reserves. You confused me with your statement, so thanks for the clarification.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> This is Grave markers that are 800-900 yards away. 4X .
> View attachment 108829


You have a very nice sector of fire for when the dead rise!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I know a good amount about night vision, thermal and IR devices. Used them quite a bit during my time in the Army, National Guard and Army Reserves. You confused me with your statement, so thanks for the clarification.


 I was sure you did. On this scope with some natural light short range shots with out IR source can be made. Remember the AN/PVS 5 and latter 5A man we though we had it all .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I know a good amount about night vision, thermal and IR devices. Used them quite a bit during my time in the Army, National Guard and Army Reserves. You confused me with your statement, so thanks for the clarification.


 RedLion. The stuff they have now 1/2 to 1/4 the size longer life and Dam the view is flat out amazing. Some of the gear sons show me now just blows my mine.

Had a bit of focus issue on the one. 100 yards Dark out.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I purchased the 2 to 16x model of this optic. I will post my impressions after I receive and test the scope next week.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I purchased the 2 to 16x model of this optic. I will post my impressions after I receive and test the scope next week.


 The 2-16X 28 is tempting . I have used digital scope before that help a bit with it. Wish you the best with it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m thinking now maybe i made a mistake. The 2x16 has a 28 mm lens while the 4x32 has a 50mm lens. Maybe i should have gone with the larger one. It probably gathers more light. And that’s the whole point.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm thinking now maybe i made a mistake. The 2x16 has a 28 mm lens while the 4x32 has a 50mm lens. Maybe i should have gone with the larger one. It probably gathers more light. And that's the whole point.


 Being digital it should not be much of an issue with light. Just a smaller field of view And less magnification. IMO the day view out of this is outstanding. I have been sighting markers I look at all of the time with a wide range of scopes. I would have no problems using this to put round on target. The 2X will be an advantage at shorter ranges.
I will be acquiring a stronger IR . Main reason will be longer range scanning at night. For any shooting this may do it would not be a big deal to stay with the factory one.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Did you purchase the quick disconnect mount? And if so, where? From cameraland? Also, let me know the details of the larger/better IR light when purchased.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Did you purchase the quick disconnect mount? And if so, where? From cameraland? Also, let me know the details of the larger/better IR light when purchased.


 I did not but will be. looks like about $59 dollars . They have it on Amazon . the IR I need to do some home work on the options. The one that comes with it is and 850


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

posted twice


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My bother in laws silos A good 1 1/2 miles away 4 X. Turned brightness down a bit .I hope tonight to work on IR adjustment a bit. Grand son cam over and tried out the new scope. He liked it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

12 year old grandsons turn to try it out last night. 50 yards . The adjustments made to aiming IR paid off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More information on the Scope. When you take a picture with it the picture is not as good as the image you see at the time is the scope. When the picture looks grainy the scope is still sharp and clear. In two one is on 4X the other 8X. The trees are between 300 and 400 yards. The buildings in back round about 1/2 mile. The blur you see is Tall thin weeds up close. I did order the quick release mount for it yesterday. May see it here by the 20th.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SightMark Quick detach mount came while I was in Cincinnati. May try to put it on latter. looks to be well made.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is the Sightmark Quick release Part Number SM13025.001 WolfHound. Wolfhound at least they did not name it bad ass ninja extreme.
Seems well made and attention to making it work as it should was put into it. A lot of quick release mounts you see are just plain cheap and not as stable as they should be. Prices all over the place $49 to $59 but the cheapest price one I looked at added up to more by the time it was in your hand. tax and All $67 is what it cost me .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Part two. It has a Raised ridge so the Mount lines up on the scope the same as factory mount. The new one comes with two screws. I chose to use the factory allen heads I do not like slotted screw heads . Not going into to much detail this is not rocket science and does not require a 30 minute youtube video. if you mount the cam locks on right side they may be struck by ejecting case in an AR. I chose to put them on the left. Also Switch the cam locks so the locked forward . So they did not interfere with charging handle. If you take cams out to reverse them watch out for the small lock washer and flat washer they will fall out.
Nice part Mounting height stays the same so no effect on zero or hold over and under.


----------

